# Badge Restoration



## akikuro (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on what to use to strip off old paint and clean headbadges? I have a Schwinn Plane/Trains that I was thinking of restoring.
Also, what kind of paint is recommended?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Badge*

Hi, You can buy a brand new Planes and Trains badge from Memory Lane. Mine has the brass colored base. They also have the regular steel or aluminum colored base. Pat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2008)

I used a chemical stripper and a wire brush to carefully remove the ojd paint.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 9, 2008)

M.E.K. if you can get it, then some neverdull. For paint I use 1-shot.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 11, 2008)

Hey Scott what kind of paint did you use for your Firestone badge? I have a Flying Ace badge thet I need to paint. Do you need to thin out the paint? How do you apply it? How do you tape off between the different colors? 
Josh


----------



## Classicriders (May 12, 2008)

If it is an etched badge you can apply Elmers glue with a toothpick to the raised surfaces you don;t want paint on.  After it dries, apply your paint to the etched portions of the badge.  When you are finished, scrape the Elmers glue off with your finger nails.  

SB


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2008)

STRADALITE said:


> Hey Scott what kind of paint did you use for your Firestone badge? I have a Flying Ace badge thet I need to paint. Do you need to thin out the paint? How do you apply it? How do you tape off between the different colors?
> Josh




Hi, I actually used several types of paint  the red was a testors model paint pen the white was a dupli-color chip repair color (it isn't a bright white) and the green I got from a craft store I think. did you ever get back to Mike? he desparately needs a Flying Ace badge. do you have the bike or just the badge? if you have the bike post a photo or two, I have almost all the catalogs for the Firestones if you need. your badge is half white and half dark blue I believe. be careful it is easy to ruin the badge by sanding on it.
Scott


----------



## STRADALITE (May 15, 2008)

The shot of this Flying Ace badge was taken from Nostalgic.net
It is the same as the one from my Firestone. I would include shots of my bike but it is a pile of parts at this time.
Josh


----------

